# For All You Turkey Hunters



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not a turkey hunter myself but I like to watch them. Especially a big ol' struttin' tom. These were right out my back door this morning. Sorry about the shaky video, I had only had one cup of coffee. I have a place 1/2 mile south that I have seen as many as 24 birds out in the field every day this week.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice video bar-d thanks for sharing. How many coffee's do you need? Coffee yuk!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah thanks for sharing Danny. I was waiting for the BOOM and dust cloud followed by a flopping bird.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny you lucky dog !

Nice goobleler too I kept looking for his ladies...but then got to see them at the end.

Good job and thank you for sharing !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Nice video bar-d thanks for sharing. How many coffee's do you need? Coffee yuk!


Normally just one cup will do but it has been a long week.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Video Man!! Nice Bird! Too I Love to watch them too! I had a incident a few years ago I pulled up to an oilwell site in my company truck and there were 5 gobblers strutting their stuff just off the site. when they started in the woods I started calling them with my mouth they came back out right in front of the truck strutting and gobbling this went of for about 15 minutes the truck was running the whole time they paid it No Attention whatsoever!! Just one of the Craziest things I ever Saw!! By The Way I forgot to mention it was Opening Day of the Season!! I will remember that scene for the rest of my Days!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Man that gets my blood boiling. Gotta love the big struttin' tom!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done bar-d, should have been throwing some bread crumbs to him-- would have cut down on time stuffing him later! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Good thinking Rick.


----------

